# Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!



## BonnieundClyde (28. Okt. 2008)

Moin,
haben längere Zeit nichts von uns hören lassen, das hat aber Gründe. Wir hatten die letzte Zeit viel um die Ohren, denn wir werden im Januar nach Canada auswandern. Leider zwingt uns die wirtschaftliche (berufliche) Lage in Deutschland dazu, im Alter um die 50 wird man hier aufs Abstellgleis geschoben...
Wir haben nun das Problem, dass wir unsere beiden Kater nicht mitnehmen können (ihnen auch den Flug nicht antun wollen).
Nun suchen wir auch auf diesem Wege ein neues Zuhause für unsere beiden Kuscheltiger!

Deshalb auch in diesem Forum ihr Hilferuf:

*Wir, das sind Higgins, ein Britisch Kurzhaar Black Silver Tabby Kater (ohne Papiere) und Fritz, ein Norwegischer Waldkater-Mix, rot getigert, beide 18 Monate alt und kastriert. Da unsere Dosenöffner demnächst nach Übersee auswandern und wir leider nicht mitkommen können, suchen wir zusammen ein neues Zuhause. Wir sind zusammen aufgewachsen, deshalb wäre eine Trennung für uns beide unerträglich! Wir leben hier sehr ländlich, abseits von Strassen, sind Freigänger und erfolgreiche Mäusefänger, können jederzeit rein und raus. Wenn wir im Haus sind, brauchen wir auch regelmässig unsere Schmuseeinheiten.
Wir sind geimpft, gechipt und frisch entwurmt und nehmen unseren Kratzbaum und unsere Transportkörbe in unser neues Zuhause mit.
Da sich unsere Dosenöffner sehr viele Sorgen um uns machen, wollen sie sich unser neues Zuhause gerne vorher ansehen, damit wir auch ganz sicher zu einer neuen liebevollen Familie kommen. Ideal für uns wäre ein Haus mit Garten auf dem Land, abseits von einer Strasse.
Wer uns beiden Kuschelkatern ein neues Heim bieten möchte, der meldet sich bitte bei unseren Dosenöffnern!
Tel: 04143-9129999
*

    

Es fällt uns sehr schwer, uns von den Beiden zu trennen, aber wir denken an das Wohl unserer Katzen!
Wir haben bewusst diese Rubrik gewählt, damit sie nicht in der Plauderecke oder im Flohmarkt untergehen!

Den Schritt ins Ausland zu gehen, haben wir uns sehr gut überlegt, aber wir sehen für uns hier in Deutschland einfach keine Zukunft mehr. Es ist uns nicht leicht gefallen, auch wenn man die ganze Arbeit sieht, die man in den Garten und den Teich gesteckt hat. Die Meisten werden uns für bekloppt erklären, erst die ganze Arbeit und dann alles aufgeben! Aber man muss im Leben Prioritäten setzen.
Da wir nur mit Koffern ausreisen werden, setzen wir auch noch eine Anzeige in den Flohmarkt, wir haben einen kompletten Hausstand zu verkaufen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Hallo ihr Auswanderer,



> Wir haben nun das Problem, dass wir unsere beiden Kater nicht mitnehmen können (ihnen auch den Flug nicht antun wollen)



Also ich habe mal gehört das ein Tierarzt solche Beruhigungstabletten verschreiben kann, die Katzen dösen dann den Flug über. Vielleicht gibts ja eine entsprechend große Transportbox wo man auch ein Katzenklo reinstellen kann ? Man muss diesen Transport vorher bei der Fluggesellschaft anmelden, die Kosten sind dann immer die gleichen egal wie Groß die Box ist. (zumindest bei Air Berlin) damals wars sogar kostenlos bei der LTU.

Ich selbst nehme meinen Kater immer in meinen Urlaub mit, auf lange Fahrten mit dem Auto pennt er meistens in seiner weichgepolsterten Transporttasche (war vor einiger Zeit an der Ostsee) da dauerte die Fahrt 8 Stunden. Er hat absolut kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil er freut sich wenn er ins Auto darf.

Ich versteh also nicht warum ihr die beiden nicht mitnehmt ? Gibts in Canada nur Wohnungen ohne Tierhaltung ?

Ich hoffe ihr seid jetzt nicht böse das ich euch diese Frage so direkt stelle  , aber ich denke das man Tiere schon mitnehmen kann - auch wenns eine einmalige Tortur für sie ist. An ein neues Zuhause gewöhnen die sich schnell, ich denke schlimmer ist es für Tiere sich an neue Dosenöffner zu gewöhnen.

Und dann weist du ja auch nicht wie die neuen Dosenöffner auch tatsächlich mit deinen Lieblingen umgehen.

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, eure beiden sind 18 Monate alt -  wenn man Auswandert, plant man das doch und sicher mind. 12 Monate (also besorgt sich vorher ne Bude und nen Job usw...) ?


PS:
Meinen Kater hab ich vor dem Tierheim gerettet, bei seiner vor Familie war die Frau schwanger wollte aus Angst vor Toxoplasmose die Katze loswerden .... wie doof muss man sein - weis doch jeder das man sich diesen auch durch Gartenarbeit oder rohes Fleisch holen kann. Aber es gibt halt Leute die suchen sich immer irgendwelche Ausreden und darauf komm ich gar nicht klar.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh also nicht warum ihr die beiden nicht mitnehmt ? Gibts in Canada nur Wohnungen ohne Tierhaltung ?



1. Es ist schwierig, in Canada eine Wohnung mit Tieren zu finden, i.a, lauten die Anzeigen "no pets allowed".
2. Unsere Katzen müssen raus, selbst ein paar Tage in der Wohnung, dann drehen die durch!
3. Ich (Thomas) werde dort als Truck Driver arbeiten und meine Frau (Elisa) mit auf Tour nehmen, was machen die Katzen dann?

War schon klar, dass solche Fragen kommen, niemand trennt sich gerne von seinen Tieren, aber in unserem Falle gehts einfach nicht anders, auch wenns weh tut!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Ohh...das tut mir wirklich leid für euch und eure Lieblinge  

Schade das auch niemand aus eurer Verwandschaft die beiden nehmen kann.

Ich empfehle euch, dass ihr die beiden auch mal bei http://www.deine-tierwelt.de reinstellt, da kann man kostenlose Kleinanzeigen aufgeben und ihr könntet euch dann in Ruhe die Leute ansehen denen ihr die Tiere gebt ... und die beiden könnten dann auch mal Probewohnen  

Viel Erfolg  für euer neues Leben  


Bitte schreib mal wie es ausgegangen ist mit euren Lieblingen.

PS: was wird aus euren Fischen ?


----------



## rut49 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Hallo, ihr beiden,
für bekloppt halte ich Euch nicht, aber für sehr mutig!
Wer so ein schönes Plätzchen hat, der muß wirklich schon sehr triftige Gründe haben, alles zu verlassen.
Ich könnte das nicht, aber ich habe ja auch schon 10 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel!
Für Euer neues Unternehmen, für Eure Lieblinge und für den Verkauf drücke ich Euch die Daumen, und ganz Viel Glück für die Zukunft.

Ganz liebe Grüße  Regina


----------



## Vera44 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Ich wünsch Euch auch alles Gute!
Kann Bei den Tigern leider auch nicht helfen, hab schon 2 von der Sorte!


----------



## Christine (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

dass Euch der Entschluß bestimmt nicht leicht gefallen ist, glaub ich sofort. 

Eine schwere Entscheidung, ein so schönes Zuhause, Eure beiden Fellnasen und alles drum herum aufzugeben. Und ganz schön mutig. 

Ich kann Euch leider auch nicht helfen (hab schon drei bis fünf), aber ich drück Euch ganz fest die Daumen: den beiden Süßen, dass sie ein schönes Zuhause finden und Euch, dass alles in Kanada so klappt, wie Ihr Euch das wünscht.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Moin,

erstmal danke für eure Glückwünsche! Ja, es fällt schwer, einfach alles aufzugeben, wir wohnen hier einfach traumhaft, haben einen wunderschönen Garten und Teich, unsere Vermieter sind unheimlich nett (die sind furchtbar traurig, dass wir hier ausziehen!)
Aber es hilft nix:
Schade, dass am Ende des Geldes noch soviel Monat übrig ist!

Wir bekommen hier einfach in unserem Alter keinen Job mehr, von dem man leben kann, die Aussicht von Hartz IV bis zur Rente zu leben, ist nicht wirklich prickelnd!
Ja, wir sind mutig, keiner weiss, was angesichts der weltweiten Finanzkrise in der nächsten Zeit passiert. Aber wir haben hier nix mehr zu verlieren, no risk, no fun!

Es ist furchtbar für uns, dass wir die Katzen abgeben müssen, ja, es tut verdammt weh! Aber angesichts der ungewissen Zukunft müssen wir diesen Schritt machen und wir können sie einfach nicht mitnehmen. Haben sie jetzt auch unter http://www.deine-tierwelt.de eingestellt, hier in der Umgebung Aushänge gemacht usw...
Hoffen einfach, eine nette Familie zu finden, die ihnen ein neues Zuhause bietet.
Vielleicht findet sich ja auch hier im Forum noch jemand...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

na hoffentlich findet sich jemand liebes  

ich drück euch ganz fest die Daumen !


falls keiner reagiert, könntest du ja auch mit einem Tierheim sprechen, die dürfen unter http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/tiere_suchen/

im virtuellen Tierheim die Tiere auch darstellen ... und normalerweise kontrollieren die dann auch später die Personen denen Tiere vermittelt wurden ob da alles ok ist


Was wird nun aus deinen Fischen ?


----------



## BonnieundClyde (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird nun aus deinen Fischen ?



Hi, die Fische geben wir auch ab, wenn jemand Interesse hat, ansonsten bleiben sie im Teich. Haben Gold- und Blauorfen, Elritzen, Bitterlinge, Grünschleien, 2 __ Sonnenbarsche. Müssen nur eingefangen werden


----------



## BonnieundClyde (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Moin,
unsere 2 Kater haben ein neues Zuhause gefunden  
Sie dürfen zusammen zu einer Familie, die schon seit vielen Jahren Katzen haben und sich mit ihren Eigenarten perfekt auskennen.
Am 1. Dezember ziehen Fritz und Higgins um. Wird für uns ein trauriger Tag


----------



## Dodi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Help! Bonnie and Clyde go Canada!*

Hallo Elisa und  Thomas,

das freut mich ja für Euch und die beiden Katzen! 

Ich mach dann hier mal dicht. 

P.S.: Alles Gute für Euch! *ganzfestdieDaumendrück*


----------

